# Favorite bar in Devils Lake/ Lakota/ Michigan areas



## limitsbynoon (Aug 25, 2008)

Our group loves to come to ND and also love to explore new watering holes after the hunt, we've been to quite a few, but are their any true favorites that anybody could recommend, post up and iclude your favorite drink in for the hell of it, a few weeks and it's huntin' time :beer:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Last year we drove to a town called Church's Ferry which is right off of 2. There wasn't a lot of people there, but the bartender/owner Rex was absolutely a riot. We had a lot of fun. Supposedly they get dancers there as well, but we never saw them. :beer:


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

Last trip to DL area was at Churches Ferry, and yes they did have some dancers on Sat. night.....That was three years ago, but have not been to the area since. A good friend of mine has been hunting that area for a lot of years, even stores alot of deeks in a guys building there.....For you local guys the farmers name is "Olie"(sp), not sure his last name......maybe this year have to come up for a hunt and see if the beer is still cold in Churches Ferry........ :beer:


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Can't say I know the bars in that area. But I can tell you that "Ole" is a hell of a guy. We got to know him last year. Very nice people.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Head north to Crystal, which is a ways away and stop into the Spud. It's my cousin's bar and have a "to die for" Mexican food Thursday night. Cheap cold beer too :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If you want unknown quantities of weird and exciting action go to Nellies in DL. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Is Harry's bar still there?


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm a local, its funny to hear you describe all these places. The bar in Churchs Ferry has a new owner, and there should be dancers for the first weekend in October.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I like the bar in the basement of The Ranch....

.....because it's close to the upstairs of The Ranch!!!

One of the best places to eat in North Dakota, I think. You could put their food on the plate at Sanders here in Grand Forks and people wouldn't know the difference.

Last Saturday after a day of grouse hunting and walleye fishing the crab and artichoke appetizer as well as the porterhouse steak were to die for! :beer:


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

water_swater said:


> I'm a local, its funny to hear you describe all these places. The bar in Churchs Ferry has a new owner, and there should be dancers for the first weekend in October.


That really suck's Rex is gone. He was something else.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Rex isnt far away, not to worry. Dont forget the boys at Earls in Leeds!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

drjongy said:


> I like the bar in the basement of The Ranch....
> 
> .....because it's close to the upstairs of The Ranch!!!
> 
> ...


I agree about the Ranch.....best BBQ ribs I've found in ND.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

Earls is an excellent bar. Danny and Skinner (owner operators) are excellent guys. I highly recommend stoppping in for a beer.


----------



## Level3 (Mar 20, 2005)

I haven't been up to Churches Ferry for 3 years either. Too bad Rex is gone. I met him a few times, and he's a character.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

In Devils Lake, only scumbags hang out at...


----------



## wi2nd (Sep 11, 2007)

We actually had a pretty good dinner at the Lakota (Sportsmans) Lodge as well. I think they have a couple of special nights each week, one for prime rib and the other for lobster, but I can't recall which nights they are. Probably end up there for a dinner this year again as well.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> In Devils Lake, only scumbags hang out at Web's, Thirsty's, & Nellie's,


It takes a scumbag to know a scumbag!! :beer:

That was kind of mean sorry man. I know what you mean.


----------



## limitsbynoon (Aug 25, 2008)

These posts are great, now I have some new places to check out this fall, keep posting, we might hit them all if hunting sucks


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

:crybaby:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey ND terminater you dont have scumbags there, we have them all here. Ours have pale skin though and are probably worse because they have to steal everything there are less handouts to palefaces. 

But hey thanks for keeping a lid on your area, we don't need it boiling over to here. :beer:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

:eyeroll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

You made me laugh!! agreed!! :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

NDT... you make it sound like a person could show up every night and film some wild action. Hey maybe some of it would make some money on TV, funny videos. I can just see it!!! I chose to call your scumbags people of color and character... :lol:


----------



## limitsbynoon (Aug 25, 2008)

I might go just to watch, sounds like fun, I have never been to jail in ND (only in mn on my batchelor party!!) :beer:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I agree with the whole webs place.

Best places in devils lake to grab a drink in my opinion.

1. Pro's End Of The Line
2. Lotta's 
3. Double Duece-Edmore bout 42 miles away
4. Try the Cove also, not a bad place if you can handle all the guides


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## locojonny (Nov 19, 2008)

NDT- Wasn't there a bunch of bikers that used to hang around in Champion's? It seemed alot more settled the few times I stopped in there, as long as a few of them were around.


----------



## flockstalker (Oct 17, 2008)

about a month ago a bar in hankison in the southern part of the state got shut down because people were fully naked in the bar doin the no pants dance and puttin on a show. people were takin pictures and videos and puttin em on the internet. but we usually get our fill at butch's bar in a very little town called cayuga. butch is a really cool guy. doubt you ever get down that way but if you do check it out


----------



## itsallgood (Mar 14, 2007)

The Pain Reliever in Nekoma is a good recommendation if you make it that far north


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Our two favorite spots 1. The Paddle Wheel Inn (at the Great American Inn) and 2. The Cove at Woodland Resort.
Duckjunky


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

fungalsnowgoose said:


> Earls is an excellent bar. Danny and Skinner (owner operators) are excellent guys. I highly recommend stoppping in for a beer.


 I also liked the live boxing match :box: . In the right corner: a 60-70 year old smart a%%. In the left corner a 25 year old midget with an attitude. Lets get ready to rumble!!!!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

templey_41 said:


> it may be a little bit of a hike if you are staying in the michigan area but it is only a 15 mile drive from DL up highway 2. The penn bar in Penn has $1 burgers made on the good ole George foreman. drinks are dirt cheap and you have to see the mount of the giant (8lb) green head mallard. the story behind it is hillarious. Hope to see ya there for the NR opening weekend. i'll be making the 8hr drive from rochester. Good Luck!!


Do you mean the Buckhorn Saloon????


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

When did you see the brawl in Earls? I think I was there that night. Another case of people who just shouldn't drink.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

mallard said:


> fungalsnowgoose said:
> 
> 
> > Earls is an excellent bar. Danny and Skinner (owner operators) are excellent guys. I highly recommend stoppping in for a beer.
> ...


That was wild..

Earls does have good cold beer and some good looking mounts in there also.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

limitsbynoon said:


> Our group loves to come to ND and also love to explore new watering holes after the hunt, we've been to quite a few, but are their any true favorites that anybody could recommend, post up and iclude your favorite drink in for the hell of it, a few weeks and it's huntin' time :beer:


Cannot believe this subject has not been locked, NO INTERNET SCOUTING!!! :koolaid:

Actually my favorite place is the place I am closest too at the time. :beer:


----------

